# Thoughts on Therapy dogs for treatment of PTS?



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 17, 2015)

I did not want to drift @[URL='https://shadowspear.com/vb/members/marauder06.19/']Marauder06[/URL] 's thread on PTS ("Why I'm Skeptical of PTSD Claims... And You Should Be Too"), so I am starting this one fresh.

What are your thoughts on dogs being used as part of the therapy?  While I absolutely support the program, it has always been my understanding that unlike Service Dogs, Therapy Dogs do not warrant the same privileges and rights offered under the ADA.

Meaning that when a Therapy Dog and owner come into a restaurant, there is no legal requirement to permit them to patronize the business together.  In the case of the restaurants I manage, I've directed my GM's to go by the policy of "if they claim it, let em in".  It's my life's goal to not have one of my managers end up as a YouTube star because they got into a pissing match with woman armed with an iPhone and claiming her parrot is a Service Parrot and covered under ADA.

http://www.startribune.com/vets-shouldn-t-need-a-reason-to-use-a-service-dog/333393291/


----------



## Dame (Oct 17, 2015)

LOL @ Service Parrot. Don't worry. Only dogs are covered under the ADA. 

Therapy animals are great but are legitimately utilized in a therapy type situation. The owner is not usually the handler as the animal is there for the benefit of those receiving therapy. I use that term in the broadest sense possible. Therapy dogs go to nursing homes, schools, etc. Therapy dogs love everyone. Service dogs are too busy working to love everyone.

And you are correct. Therapy animals are not covered under ADA.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 20, 2015)

Let's get our terminology correct first.

Service Dogs = Dogs which are trained to work with one person and perform a physical assistance for them.  For example a seeing eye dog, a dog that can sense upcoming seizures and assist the human to get to a safe place, a dog that can assist when someone falls down by being a brace  they can support themselves with, and various other things like turning on lights, retrieving specific objects and such.

Therapy Animals = Critters that are brought by their trainers/handlers/owners to places to assist in various programs, like Read to a Dog for kids, wellness visits to hospitals, nursing homes, assist with bereavement sessions, physical therapy and other programs.

Emotional Support Animals = animals that are used by their owners for emotional support.  They are just there, no training or physical action is required of them.

Service Dogs have the most protection of the categories - they go where their humans go.  Therapy Animals have to be certified by an organization that provides insurance liability for their work.  Emotional Support Animals have no protections except in some states which allow some allowances in housing rental laws.

The laws are fairly clear as to all these definitions but folk and most especially the MSM clearly don't know, don't want to know and choose to ignore the law.

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2015)

I've seen first hand the benefit of service dogs for PTS.  Especially if the Veteran has secondary physical disabilities.  They truly are life savers.


----------

